# Schumann - Carnaval - Weissenberg



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Schumann's Carnaval, Op.9, has been performed in recital and recorded on disc by 'most everybody who is anybody' in the upper echelon pianist category. Like most of Schumann's music the work has layers of 'meaning', and so is amenable to quite differing interpretations. One of the most distinctive _there are dark depths_ interpretations was recorded by Weissenberg for EMI in 1967 or 1968 (the Angel release is from 1968). I have the LP, and listened to my transfer of it again last evening. From the first bars on, the gaiety one associates with a day at the carnaval (sticking with the title spelling) has something dark at the heart of it. The gradual recognition that 'all is not well', common to many excellent performances, is gradual here too, except that the hint shows up immediately. You might think that this would detract from the total effect of the music, but for me at least that is not the case - here it only makes room for things to get darker than those other pianists get.

I have been pawing over the Internet on and off this morning, and can't find evidence of the performance on CD. The LP is listed here and there - it's Angel S-36552 - but that doesn't do many people much good. I hope it's on YouTube, even though I'm not convinced that the YouTube environment is the best listening place.

I debated for awhile the advisability of posting this information without the availability of a CD, it can be considered a kind of I've-got-it-you-ain't thing. My annoyance and regret that the CD isn't available has overpowered my innate empathy.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Schumann's Carnaval, Op.9, has been performed in recital and recorded on disc by 'most everybody who is anybody' in the upper echelon pianist category. Like most of Schumann's music the work has layers of 'meaning', and so is amenable to quite differing interpretations. One of the most distinctive _there are dark depths_ interpretations was recorded by Weissenberg for EMI in 1967 or 1968 (the Angel release is from 1968). I have the LP, and listened to my transfer of it again last evening. From the first bars on, the gaiety one associates with a day at the carnaval (sticking with the title spelling) has something dark at the heart of it. The gradual recognition that 'all is not well', common to many excellent performances, is gradual here too, except that the hint shows up immediately. You might think that this would detract from the total effect of the music, but for me at least that is not the case - here it only makes room for things to get darker than those other pianists get.
> 
> I have been pawing over the Internet on and off this morning, and can't find evidence of the performance on CD. The LP is listed here and there - it's Angel S-36552 - but that doesn't do many people much good. I hope it's on YouTube, even though I'm not convinced that the YouTube environment is the best listening place.
> 
> ...


No, I don't believe that it has ever been on CD, even though I have a very vague memory of seeing it on a Japanese CD years ago, I can't be sure. I never bought it because at the time Carnival didn't interest me much. It is not on youtube.

Why don't you get it transferred and share the results? I can put you on to someone in the UK who will do a very good job for very little money.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> No, I don't believe that it has ever been on CD, even though I have a very vague memory of seeing it on a Japanese CD years ago, I can't be sure. I never bought it because at the time Carnival didn't interest me much. It is not on youtube.
> 
> Why don't you get it transferred and share the results? I can put you on to someone in the UK who will do a very good job for very little money.


I have transferred it well enough. Sharing the results publicly is another thing. I feel like I'd need an OK from Weissenberg's estate - never mind license from EMI - and that is unlikely to happen. It's a geezer-related concern for _rights_, I suppose.

Neither genius nor unusual empathy nor deep introspection is required to be aware of the mind's shadows; a little assistance helps though. Weissenberg had the ability to bring the shadows near the surface in his interpretations of the music of Schumann and Chopin. He helps me know myself - and maybe Schumann and Chopin a little bit.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Found it, but it's out of print.

The seller offering a used copy for 2,730 yen is willing to ship internationally, though. It's up to you.

Schumann: Carnival, Piano Sonata No. 2

Edit: This one's being sold for 2,100, and it's also being shipped overseas. Listed as "Very Good" condition.

Schumann: Carnival, Piano Sonata No. 2


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Warner are issuing past recordings by EMI artists in the Icon series so maybe Weissenberg will turn up there. I've ordered Annie Fischer's Icon which includes stunning Mozart concertos and, incidentally, her Carnival.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Found it, but it's out of print.
> 
> The seller offering a used copy for 2,730 yen is willing to ship internationally, though. It's up to you.
> 
> ...


These are LPs -------


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> These are LPs -------


....you're right.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> ....you're right.


The LP is listed for sale in several places on the Web. Which fact I'll use to bring up mention of the Sonata No. 2, Op.22 on the disc. The playing/interpretation is excellent - unfortunately, my copy has a skip in the finale. Don't know if it's a bad pressing. To partially compensate for the 'unfortunately', there are a lot of varied and fine interpretations of that work out there.


----------

